# Yosemite cycling?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted this in the NorCal region also. I haven't been to Yosemite in many years. Anyways, will be heading there for several days in mid April. If the weather cooperates, wanted to bring my road bike there. But not sure what the road biking possibilities/options are there? Prefer riding on regular streets vs paths where walkers and hikers will be. Thanks!


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Took my bike with me to Yosemite 3 years ago (mid-May). Never took it out of car. Enjoyed the hiking too much. But also, the roads are narrow and with drivers looking at scenery rather than road. Made me nervous. You're talking April, might be different, even though we were there before park traffic got heavy. Also, we stayed in southern part of park - might be better for cycling in more northern part? The roads are wider up north, as I remember...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Will take everything into consideration. Will still likely bring her, and check out the roads when we drive around the area. Worse case, she will stay in the car.


----------

